# Free Arabic Classes



## asher_friends (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Guys, this is my first post in this forums. I just have one question:

1. I have heard that Dubai municipality is providing teaching Arabic classes for free. Can you provide me with more information?

If you have any other information/suggestions about free Arabic classes (No onlines please) or any other places which provide the same would be greatly helpful. thank you:welcome::fingerscrossed:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I think what you are referring to is this:

Arabic Classes

it isn't done by the municipality but rather by the Sheikh Mohammed Center for Cultural Understanding ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

saraswat said:


> I think what you are referring to is this:
> 
> Arabic Classes
> 
> it isn't done by the municipality but rather by the Sheikh Mohammed Center for Cultural Understanding ...


Hi Saraswat,

Only problem with these courses is that they have a fee 1850 AED!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Saraswat,
> 
> Only problem with these courses is that they have a fee 1850 AED!
> 
> ...


Really ?!? I could have sworn hearing on the radio about these being free... 

Wait you are right. That is quite expensive....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Really ?!? I could have sworn hearing on the radio about these being free...
> 
> Wait you are right. That is quite expensive....


Hi,
Yes, i also thought they were free and i also think 1850 AED is rather a lot!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

The various Islamic information centres usually provide free Arabic lesson. They are very comprehensive and the courses very good.


----------

